# Alt, älter, mein alter PC



## Hardwarelappen (16. März 2013)

*Alt, älter, mein alter PC*

Moin habe nen ewig alten PC und Notebook.

PC z.B. Geforce 6200, 2Gb Ram, 3Ghz Single-Core, keine Festplatte... kaputtes DVD-Laufwerk
der Notebook auch ohne Festplatte.
Dazu noch Bildschirm, Drucker... beides dürfte so 7-9 Jahre alt sein.

Beides funktioniert (wenn Festplatte mit OS (Kleber (für Lizenz) noch drauf)) drin wäre.

Was macht man jetzt damit? Ich brauche es definitiv nicht mehr, kenne auch keinen der Verwendung dafür hat.

Wohin damit also: 
-Schrott/Mülleimer?
-Oder gibt es noch Verwendung dafür? 

MfG


----------



## Yan04 (16. März 2013)

*AW: Alt, älter, mein alter PC*

Mir kannste es schenken


----------



## SpotlightXFX (16. März 2013)

*AW: Alt, älter, mein alter PC*

Mir auch bitte  haha , gib uns mal genauere Daten vlt. kannst dir bei ebay noch gebrauchte günstige Teile suchen und für F@H nehmen 


greetzz


----------



## JackOnell (16. März 2013)

Musste fachgerecht entsorgen, nicht in die Tonne kloppen....


----------



## pringles (16. März 2013)

*AW: Alt, älter, mein alter PC*

wenn das ddr1 ist hätte ich ja am ram interesse... ansonsten kannst das einfach bei ebay kleinanzeigen für was kleines reinstellen  
ein notebook mit dem alter wird wahrscheinlich noch ein prozessor unter einem ghz haben, also relativ unnutzbar und somit auch kaum brauchbar (vielleicht noch als nebenbei gerät mit ner linuxliveversion)


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (16. März 2013)

*AW: Alt, älter, mein alter PC*

HW kreativ nutzen, tue ich auch 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...ill-nicht-ueber-4500mhz-schl-sselanh-nger.jpg


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. März 2013)

*AW: Alt, älter, mein alter PC*



Hardwarelappen schrieb:


> Moin habe nen ewig alten PC und Notebook.
> 
> PC z.B. Geforce 6200, 2Gb Ram, 3Ghz Single-Core, keine Festplatte... kaputtes DVD-Laufwerk
> der Notebook auch ohne Festplatte.
> ...


 
Notebooks kann man in dieser Leistungsklasse noch gut zum surfen nutzen, sollte weniger verbrauchen, als ein aktueller PC. Wenn man ein bißchen bastelt (Kühlung,...) bilden sie auch eine gute Grundlage für einen HTPC. Ne Verwendung für den Pentium4 wird da schon schwieriger. Wenns ein halbwegs effizienter Northwood ist (So478? AGP?), könnte man ihn als Spiele-Zweit-PC nutzen (Retro, bedürftige Verwandte, für Netzwerksessions mit älteren Spielen). Einen Prescott in der Leistungsklasse würde ich vermutlich noch zur Fehlerdiagnose und Notfallreserve aufheben, falls das Primärsystem mal Ärger macht.
Flachbildschirme kann einfach als Zweitbildschirm weiterverwenden. Röhren sind schwieriger - hochwertige würde ich für Retrozwecke aufheben, ist aber natürlich eine Platzfrage. Bei Druckern hängt es natürlich vom Bedarf ab. Ein 9 Jahre altes, gut funktionierendes Modell würde ich aber so schnell nicht hergeben. Oftmals hat ein Drucker von 2004 eine höhere Restlebenserfahrung, als ein günstiger von 2010...

Solltest du zu dem Schluss kommen, trotzdem irgendwas davon nicht mehr zu benötigen, wäre "Schrott/Mülleimer" auf alle Fälle die falsche Lösung. Die modernere Alternative heißt eBay, mit Ausnahme vielleicht von der 6200 (die ist wirklich nur für 2D-Betrieb und Fehlerdiagnose interessant und da kauft selten jemand gezielt für) hat das alles noch ein paar € Wert.


----------

